# Japanese knot bag



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

I made two pf these about 7 years ago.
The pattern called for batting and you pulled the fabric
through the handles.
You attached the handles last and then sewed them shut.
It had 6 small pockets inside.
Hated that pattern.

Update. Last week, I made another one.
This had 2 zippered pockets.
You turned it right side out through the hole in the handles.
Hated doing it that way too.

Then, I found a way to make them doing the handle first and turning the bag
through and opening in the bottom of the bag.
I use a ladder stitch to close the opening and the bags are reversible.
I have made 7 that way so far. Can you tell that I like that method.
You can use from 1 to 7 different fabrics using this method.
Here is a link to the video.





This is the pattern that I used. I only used half the pattern.
Just scroll down and click onto Keep reading.
http://www.diynetwork.com/made-and-remade/make-it/reusable-fabric-knot-bag

I added seam allowance to middle of the bag. Where is it sewn together.
I also marked on the longer handle where the shorter handle would be.
Then folded the paper to get the measurement for the short handle side.

The one in the picture is made from an old pair of curtains
that a Knitting Paradise friend gave me from a thrift shop.
I put 2 large pockets on the inside.
But, the bag is still reversible.
I used the curtain lining for the inside of the bag.
You can add pockets after you sew the lining halves together.
One picture was taken without the flash and came out a little darker.

Please note:
Clip curves in handles before turning and ironing.
Also clip curves after you sew the whole bag together
before turning right side out.
I ironed all the seams open.
Dick


----------



## stitcherann (Feb 3, 2011)

WOW! I do like the fabric.


----------



## ramonarhodes (Jan 14, 2019)

Very nice. Thanks for the links, and suggestions. I plan to make one my self.


----------



## janallynbob (Jan 5, 2018)

That is wonderful, beautiful, thank you,

Janallyn


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovely bag.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Expertly done! Love the fabric you used. Kudos to you! 
Thanks for posting the links.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Oh, WOW!
SO beautiful!!!


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Terrific bag. Love your fabric choice. Thank you for the links.


----------



## Wee Brenda (Nov 29, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi Dick,
They are so lovely. Your sewing skills blow me away.
And your "choice" of fabric is spectacular !!
HUGS


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks for sharing this with us Dick.... they are beautiful. Wonderful tips too.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Beautiful fabric and great tips, thank you!


----------



## Sparkler24 (May 5, 2011)

really beautiful!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Looking good. :sm24:


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

LEE1313 said:


> Hi Dick,
> They are so lovely. Your sewing skills blow me away.
> And your "choice" of fabric is spectacular !!
> HUGS


Linda,
Thanks and I love that fabric.

Thank all of you for your lovely comments.
Dick


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

Your Japanese bag is just beautiful! So nicely done and such beautiful fabric. Thank you for the links.


----------



## 3rdcharmer (Jul 9, 2016)

How funny. Im just knitting one of these.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## suzhuz (Jan 16, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Lovely bag!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

They are lovely. Unfortunately I'm not a sewer.


----------



## 3rdcharmer (Jul 9, 2016)

rujam said:


> They are lovely. Unfortunately I'm not a sewer.


Knit one


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

They are lovely!


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

I have had this pattern for a while now. I need to make one soon. Thanks for the links and your bag is beautiful.


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

Lovely fabric and very easy to follow tutorial.


----------



## dialknit (Oct 17, 2012)

Look very good, they are fun to make aren't they. Once you get over the joy of turning though the handles you are o a roll.


----------



## Janpeonys (Jan 20, 2015)

I also hated pulling the fabric thru the small handle. Your idea is better. Thx. I like to make to donate. Yours is beautiful and helps the environment to recycle. Have a great day.


----------



## ljsb3 (Apr 25, 2013)

That is beautiful! I too admire your sewing skills and love the fabric you used and how you cut the pieces to show it. Thanks for the links


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

The fabric and the type of bag certainly go together and it is a work of art..so pretty ..


----------



## alwaysforyou (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the good and bad in finding the easiest pattern for these versatile bags, Dick. I absolutely love the fabric you've used for your bags! Well done, you  Lynn


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks!
julie


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

Just bought fabric yesterday to make a very simple one. Planning on using it as a KIP bag since I only do small projects when out and about.

Addendum: Was looking for cheery blossom fabric but had to settle for another floral. Your fabric is perfect.


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

This is a picture of the 2nd one that I made 7 years ago.
It has a piece of flannel for batting and I pulled the fabric through the handles
after assembling the two halves of the bag.
Then sewed the handles together and closed the opening.
I liked the fabric. But, hated the process.
I like the new way a lot better.
Just noticed how nice my cutting mat looked back then. LOL..
Dick


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

They are lovely, I made a knitted, felted knot bag for my niece,i love the fabric you chose


----------



## lbn (Dec 15, 2011)

Thank you so much Dick. I am going to go make one as soon as I finish my KP reading. Have a great day..
:sm24:


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

What a beautiful bag! Thanks for the tips :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## grammemaggie (Mar 31, 2013)

thanks! These are really lady like.


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Again, thanks for all the compliments.
Depending upon what fabric you choose,
the center seam my not be as visible.
Dick


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Interesting bag. Nice prints.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

very nice but second webaddress not available in uk the first one working thanks


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

very nice but second webaddress not available in uk the first one working thanks


----------

